# Urgent note to health professionals:



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


I love this


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

That belongs on a billboard


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## TrainHopper (Aug 22, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


Placebos...


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Amazing!!!! love it


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

genious!

i actually did also some artpiece with an exploding brain and tons of pills thrown at it....

dont have it anymore though. but yeah, the whole pills and psychiatrist issue is f**king frustrating to say the least


----------

